# 8 YR old Golden mix in NYC ACC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This poor boy's owner has died, now he is all alone and so scared! If anyone can foster that is close, I may be able to find a New Hope rescue that would sponsor. Please share this boy. He is a mix and will probably NOT be taken in by Golden Retriever rescues.









Brooklyn Center
KEEBLER - ID#A899502

My name is KEEBLER. My animal ID# is A899502.
I am an unaltered male, tan Golden Retriever mix.
The shelter staff think I am about 8 years old. I weigh 63 pounds. I have been at the shelter since June 7, 2011.

DO NOT call and say you are adopting unless you are going to go down there and get the dog. It is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone, for someone to purposely not show up? They need every free second of their time to process Lost and Found checks and care for the animals. Not to mention people will think the dogs is safe and then they die. STOP IT OR I WILL TAKE DOWN THIS PAGE!!!!

Brooklyn - 718-272-7201 (hit 0 for operator, do not leave a message. May need to hit 0 a few times)

posted by a volunteer: I saw Keebler while doing my lost walk yesterday. Soon as the door opened he turned his head away and I thought to myself, this poor boy is just so afraid. After reading his kennel card I found out that his owner had died. Keebler's world had completely turned up-side-down. I don't know his eval, but he looks to be a sweet boy. If anyone can help, please go to the Brooklyn ACC facility and save him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww, poor baby. He looks so scared. I'm praying someone can go help him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just Emld. the Long Island Golden Ret. Rescue. Had to try for Keebler
New York
•Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
•Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
•Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York
•Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. (GRROWLS)
•Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (LIGRR)
•Peppertree Rescue, Inc.
•Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue

HERE IS KEEBLER'S LINK WITH INFO ON THE ANIMAL SHELTER
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...erlist='NWYK1'&atype=&where=type_dog,gender_m,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this reply from Long Island*

*I rcvd. this reply from the Long Island Golden ret. rescue:*

I have already spoken to the other local groups and we are working it out. If his temperament is good one of us will take him as we always do.
[email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Karen....most times the NYC ACC lets the Purebreed rescues know when there is a purebreed in the ACC, but with this guy I couldnt be sure since he was listed as a Mix. I had already contacted LIGRR the day before, BUT to make a long story short, he is now listed on the SAFE folder of the URGENT list. Which means he is most defintely rescued, I am still trying to find out to where. (The urgent list is a list made up of volunteeers who go to the ACC to try to save the dogs before they are put down).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

The lady that emld. me said that she and other rescues were working on him-so not sure which rescue but I included her email in my post above.

Thanks for emlg. them, too!

Here is her email from earlier:

I have already spoken to the other local groups and we are working it out. If his temperament is good one of us will take him as we always do.
[email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I've dealt with LIGRR before and they usually wait until no one else takes the dog. Sometimes this is a good thing, sometimes its bad. In this case, Keebler either went to a rescue called rebound hounds into a foster, or was adopted by a person walking into NYC ACC. I should know more by tomorrow. The thing that bothers me..."if his temperament is good". This is not the first time they have made that statement. Last Golden I called them about, they left him at ACC to wait for him to "settle down", since his temperament was in question. A dog who is stressed out at one of the NYC ACC shelters, doesnt have much hope of "settling down", many get worse and more cage aggressive. Their true temperament doesnt shine until they are removed from the awful situation in there. Sorry for the rant...but it frustrates me to no end. I understand they cannot take every dog, but often times...and they should know this...a dog is listed as a "moderate" in temperament while at the shelter, and is truly a sweet dog with no issues, just terribly scared, and found alone after yrs of being in a home, or being on the street fending for himself. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Keebler's story breaks my heart. I have seen my Goldens grieve the loss of a furry family member and I know they mourn as much as any human. That this guy's mourning might be misunderstood is so sad. I hope the rescue folks can find someone who understands.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

If in fact Keebler is taken in by Rebound Hounds, I have no dobt that he will be loved, even if by his foster at first. They are a great rescue organization and help so many dogs in need that would otherwise not get adopted and PTS. They dont just take "the good ones". I pray he finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

do you think Rebound Hounds will take Keebler?
Poor baby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got another from LIGRR*

Just got another email from LIGRR:

Not to worry here in the North east we work together . Three groups stepped up to take this dog. If he passes his temperament test he will be fine.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Karen....Keebler is already in the SAFE folder which means he is most defintely either rescued or adopted. Rebound Hounds was going to rescue, but there may have been a personal adoption as well. I havent heard any definitives as to who, it just posts SAFE, and that info is rock solid. May or may not find out who eactly took him but he most def left the buiilding....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Just checked my facebook and Rebound Hounds has him for sure! Great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

That is Wonderful!!

I just found another 8 year old, this time a female in Sprakers, NY.
Going to make a new thread for her.

Can you send Tallie to Rebound Hounds, too, and I'll email the NY Golden Rescue?


----------

